# Gamekeeper Poacher's Friend



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

First Impressions:
I was surprised by the shipping from the UK, I expected it to take much longer than it really did, and when I saw the royal mail package my heart was beating a mile a minute. Right as I opened it there was that nice marshmallow-y snack cake smell of theraband gold, and there it was; my poacher's friend from gamekeeper catapults. I found it to be very lightweight and sized just right for my hand, the perfect mix of stability for shooting but clearly easy to conceal in a pocket if need be. I was surprised at just how small the slimline pouch really is, nothing to be afraid of, but much slimmer than I have ever shot before.

Finish:
The finish is great, smooth and consistent throughout, not too shiny but certainly enough to show off the quality of the multiplex used. It feels very smooth and comfortable in the hands without being too slippery, and the simple look of the slingshot clearly suits its purpose.

Shooting:
My first shot was with 0.44 lead from about 6 meters into a coke can; all I can say is WOW! that shot went so fast I couldn't even see it. but the hole in the can said it all, these bands are fast! It's worth noting that I have the original gamekeeper bands and not the new even faster gamekeepers, I can hardly wait to try those. I have difficulty with accuracy when the bands pull especially hard, but I'm getting used to this slingshot very quickly, and my accuracy is going up faster than I would have thought. So far I have shot .44 lead, 3/8 hex nuts with 00 buck hammered into them, and 1/2 hex nuts with .44 lead hammered in, and found that the 1/2 hex nuts are slow but extremely accurate and devastatingly powerful, and that the 3/8 hex nuts will fly broadside clean through both sides of a can and leave just a hexagon shaped hole in both sides. I have shot .44 lead so that it took the backstop in my catchbox clean through the back of the box and had to be pulled back in. In short, these bands are absolutely brutal.

Final Thoughts
I'm still getting the hang of shooting something this strong, but so far I'm more than impressed with the service, quality, and power of Gamekeeper catapults, and will definitely be a return customer; I can't wait to try the new bands! Hopefully I'll have a successful hunt by the end of the summer, but I know that the Poacher's Friend will be coming with me into the field pretty soon.


----------



## Devon (May 5, 2011)

Got mine last week and although this is my first sling, I'm already shooting quite accurate.

In my local woods on the weekend there had been some cans and plastic bottles left and I was accurate as **** anywhere up to fifteen feet or so. Any shot over that distance was close and just needed a tweak in height (no doubt this knowledge will come soon with a bit more practice). I watched Bills bid on shooting and it really works well. Combined with the Gamekeeper it's a winner for sure.

I'm only shooting 9.5 mm steel but the damage was impressive. Cans were either shot through or mangled and the only shot I took on the plastic milk bottle went in at such an angle it virtually tore it in two. Looked like a knife had sliced through it was so clean.

Glad your loving your Gamekeeper as much as me. I've told a few friends and John should be getting a few more orders soon.


----------



## Megadippen (May 3, 2011)

I am new to slingshots and have order the pocket poacher from gamekeeper catapults and i cant w8 to try it


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

thanks for the review & nice to know u all like the catapults, all the best john


----------



## Devon (May 5, 2011)

John you've already fulfilled an order for a friend of mine, and he too is very impressed with his catapult. Just not sure what to order next.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

Devon said:


> John you've already fulfilled an order for a friend of mine, and he too is very impressed with his catapult. Just not sure what to order next.


ok thanks mate, you might want to wait a week or 2 before your next order because i'm releasing a couple of new designs next week, john


----------

